# Mounting oars inside a trailer, anyone, anyone.



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I had a cheapo tractor supply trailer that I had built a box on, and I got pretty tired of oar damage too, and my solution was to get one 20 inch 2 x 6 use a hole saw to drill 4 evenly spaced holes down the center (I think I used a 3 incher) and then rip it in half. I lined them with self adhesive mini cell and then drilled the ends for nrs straps. Tada Saddles! 
I screwed the saddles down to the trailer deck, and then way less mayhem. 
I tried something with PVC pipe too, but that was a fail.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I strap them to the frame or strap all the oars together so that they bounce around less

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

Well, this has been working pretty well for me: D rings on the trailer bed.


----------

